# Pit Bulls a different view (WARNING GRAPHIC PICS)



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

THer are so many stories of how bad pit bull breeds are but I was on fb and found this and thought I would share. It shows just what they are truly like and shows why they were nicknamed nany dogs for such a long time 
THis article does show some very distressing pictures

Brutal attack leaves an innocent dog desperately fighting for her life - Warning, Graphic photos

Sam


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

That is so sad.. Poor sweetie.. I truely believe any animal with intelligience learns from their owner.. Hope they managed to destroy the 4dogs before more blood is spilt....


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rie xx said:


> That is so sad.. Poor sweetie.. I truely believe any animal with intelligience learns from their owner.. Hope they managed to destroy the 4dogs before more blood is spilt....


Have no idea what has happened to the dogs that attacked her the article doesnt say, but I just wanted to pointout that pitbulls are not the agrresive killers alot of people purport them to be I know of two ABTs that would not hurt a fly but still they are treated like they are killers and are discriminated against by some people.Yes I know some do attack people but then again so do some people attack others yet we dont tar every human with the same brush so why do we do it with dogs etc It is us as humans that make bad dogs by our treatment of them just my opinion but still I just hope she pulls through


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

thats so sad


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

That so sad, I hope she recovered and found a loving new home.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

The sooner they get rid of the stupid BSL law the better. 
I pray poor sweetie will be ok, she sounds like a fighter ( I mean s in a strong girl that wants to live), funny how this isnt all over the internet....if it was a non bullbreed I bet it would be.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats not a typical pit bull in any sense of the word!! True dog lovers know their breeds well.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Thats not a typical pit bull in any sense of the word!! True dog lovers know their breeds well.


Not sure what to make of this comment lol very confused


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> The sooner they get rid of the stupid BSL law the better.
> I pray poor sweetie will be ok, she sounds like a fighter ( I mean s in a strong girl that wants to live), funny how this isnt all over the internet....if it was a non bullbreed I bet it would be.


True I only found it through a post on fb I was shocked anything had been reported at all but then as it says at the end of the article only the bad stuff that pitbulls do ever seem to make the head lines.


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x (May 16, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Have no idea what has happened to the dogs that attacked her the article doesnt say, but I just wanted to pointout that pitbulls are not the agrresive killers alot of people purport them to be I know of two ABTs that would not hurt a fly but still they are treated like they are killers and are discriminated against by some people.Yes I know some do attack people but then again so do some people attack others yet we dont tar every human with the same brush so why do we do it with dogs etc It is us as humans that make bad dogs by our treatment of them just my opinion but still I just hope she pulls through


 that is very true , just because 1 dog does something bad doesnt mean there all the same, i had a cross breed american pitbull, she was well behaved and never hurt a fly , sadly she died around 7 years ago :-(


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

MrsDeadOutReptiles...x said:


> that is very true , just because 1 dog does something bad doesnt mean there all the same, i had a cross breed american pitbull, she was well behaved and never hurt a fly , sadly she died around 7 years ago :-(


Exactly my point and to think they were nicknamed nanny dogs as they are so loyal and trustworthy especially around toddlers and young children. Then a few A'holes used them despicably for fighting etc and everything changed and now all you ever seem to hear is how awful they are. Truth is with the right owner and the right training and home life they are still lovely gentle dogs as this article proves.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

shoot, that's pretty bad


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x (May 16, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Exactly my point and to think they were nicknamed nanny dogs as they are so loyal and trustworthy especially around toddlers and young children. Then a few A'holes used them despicably for fighting etc and everything changed and now all you ever seem to hear is how awful they are. Truth is with the right owner and the right training and home life they are still lovely gentle dogs as this article proves.


*yes exactly they are very loyal dogs , and it can be the same with evry dog e.g ,just because some one gets a labrador doesnt mean it will be placid , like they suposedly are *

*all dogs will be different and yes it is all about the way they are brought up , how there play is , if you show the dog respect it will show you it back but if u treat it like a weapon thats wot it will be , its sad to be honest . *


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

MEH knew i would well up as soon as i saw the pictures.......but reading it, made me worse that poor girl!

hope she recovers :'(


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

MrsDeadOutReptiles...x said:


> *yes exactly they are very loyal dogs , and it can be the same with evry dog e.g ,just because some one gets a labrador doesnt mean it will be placid , like they suposedly are *
> 
> *all dogs will be different and yes it is all about the way they are brought up , how there play is , if you show the dog respect it will show you it back but if u treat it like a weapon thats wot it will be , its sad to be honest . *


Exactly I totally agree you dont get bad pets you get bad owners and this just go for dogs andyes i have known supposedly placid stupid soppy breeds to have bad eggs because of their treatment and training. I just wish there were lessons in schools to educate children on how to respect an lok after pets properly then maybe we wouldnt have so much bad press when it comes ot certain breeds but then for a nation of animal lovers we can be amazingly cruel


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Exactly my point and to think they were nicknamed nanny dogs as they are so loyal and trustworthy especially around toddlers and young children. Then a few A'holes used them despicably for fighting etc and everything changed and now all you ever seem to hear is how awful they are. Truth is with the right owner and the right training and home life they are still lovely gentle dogs as this article proves.


Sorry but I have to disagree. They arent nanny dogs and are only as good as the children around them, and the time and effort put into training and socalising them.
No dog should be fully trusted around any child.

As I have said many times it is down to training, socalisation and what lines the dogs have been bred from. A dog is not just what you make it, its also about what parentage it had.

I am quite happy APBT's are banned and should stayed banned due to the amount of neglect they will suffer and already do in this country.


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, i must say I do feel sorry for the pitbulls in the US since they appear to be brought up similar to staffies in the uk.

However, I have met several pitbulls in the uk, and each and every one of them has shown severe aggression problems from as early as 12 weeks old. The majority of them had to be pts before 6 months. My theory is that anyone who knowingly imports a banned breed, cant be doing it for honest reasons. So it is likely that these pitbulls that are being illegally imported, are bred by people who want a dog to 'look hard' and thus breed aggressive dogs together.

I own a staffie myself, but I am not blind to the fact that she was originally bred as a fighting dog. This means that i am aware that she may not like all dogs that she meets and is thus muzzled when out. There are not very many staffies that i have met that are not dog aggressive. Usually, if they get to 2 or 3 years without developing a dog to dog aggression problem they seem to be fine. And I have met lots of lovely staffies who have never shown aggression towards other dogs. But it is something that I have seen develop in 8/10 staffies that I meet. Unfortunately, this is a breed trait. 

However, on a lighter note, I have never ever met one that was aggressive towards people in any way shape or form. The only 'staffies' i have met that show aggression towards people, are actually illegally imported/bred pitbulls.

I also agree that BSL does nothing to stop dog attacks. Its not the breed that is the problem, it is the person on the other end of the lead. All that happens when we ban one type of dog, is these people find a different breed. Once upon a time is was German Shepherds, then it moved to Rottweilers and Dobermans and now staffies and pitbulls. What next? Labradors? Sharpeis? Great Danes? Any dog can cause damage in the wrong hands.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. They arent nanny dogs and are only as good as the children around them, and the time and effort put into training and socalising them.
> No dog should be fully trusted around any child.
> 
> As I have said many times it is down to training, socalisation and what lines the dogs have been bred from. A dog is not just what you make it, its also about what parentage it had.
> ...


I did not say they were nanny dogs only that they were nicknamed it in the past and this was actually quoted on a tv program the oher day I was watching
Yes there are bad breeders out there who breed for certain dog traits and yes this has happened to pitbulls I am not saying that all pitbulls are social and trustworthy but hen again not all are killers and aggresive. As I said I know of two that are very soppy and would not hurt a fly like the one in this article which did not even attempt to defend itself. IT is like most things certain blood lines should be eliminated but the original pitbull was bred for its loyalty and not to fight and remember this article is about ABTS buthen again I think staffies and all pitbull breeds now get a really bad press due to certain people breeding them to fight etc.
I put this post up just to prove that not all ABTs are the same not to get into another debate where there seems to be no middle ground for most people and before anyone think I may be biased as a owner I do not infact own a pitbull nor would I as they are not suitable for me and my home enviroment but that doesnt stop me from making an impartial observation abouthe breed and the bad press they always seem to get mind oy a few years ago this was a rotties lot too and also before that I beleive Akitas also got alot of bad press so know that it wil happen to another breed soon too. So how long before all dogs are banned due to aggression etc


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree. They arent nanny dogs and are only as good as the children around them, and the time and effort put into training and socalising them.
> No dog should be fully trusted around any child.
> 
> As I have said many times it is down to training, socalisation and what lines the dogs have been bred from. A dog is not just what you make it, its also about what parentage it had.
> ...


this quote makes no sense...they get neglected so should stay banned...no
being banned hasnt stopped them being neglected, what needs to be done is more work to be done on responsible ownership..the DDA HASNT worked, these dogs are still being abused, the abusers are the ones who dont care about the law , not the loving owners who gave up cos the breed become illegal


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Not sure what to make of this comment lol very confused


me neither...

What you on about now Marnia?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> this quote makes no sense...they get neglected so should stay banned...no
> being banned hasnt stopped them being neglected, what needs to be done is more work to be done on responsible ownership..the DDA HASNT worked, these dogs are still being abused, the abusers are the ones who dont care about the law , not the loving owners who gave up cos the breed become illegal


Well said Ami have to agree


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

i think what Marnia was trying to say is that what the article portrayed ISNT normal pitbull behaviour.. 

its not normal dog behaviour, most** dogs will attempt to protect themselves from being attacked :S 

this may not be what was meant at all but thats my interpretation of it! 

and yes i believe that each dog is indevidual and i think the laws are makings the pitbulls that are around worse because its people who dont care about laws who are owning/breeding them, instead of people who care about them..


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> this quote makes no sense...they get neglected so should stay banned...no
> being banned hasnt stopped them being neglected, what needs to be done is more work to be done on responsible ownership..the DDA HASNT worked, these dogs are still being abused, the abusers are the ones who dont care about the law , not the loving owners who gave up cos the breed become illegal



makes sense! 

I want to own no other breed but staffordshire bull terrieres......why.......they match my energy, they match my personality, they are extreemly loyal to their owners, tbh im the type of person who doesnt care much of the public and keep my self to my self, so if they want to cross the road when they see us...thats fine with me! gives me room to relax! 
they are great with kids! every one i know who has young kids, get a staffy. and never have any issues with them! 

Unfortunatly if you go in to the cities i.e liverpool, london, manchester, glasgow.....they have the bad staffs. because they have the kids with issues! 

im greatful i live in such a nice quiet town! the only abuse i get is retards with yappy dogs who are the ones yapping at me and my dog.....thus i cross the road 

It will be a shame, as probably around 70% of the uk's K9 population, has staffordshire bull terrier in its blood! so most dogs will be illigal as they are mixed with a banned breed.........and what makes my blood boil is when VETS say they were bred for fighting dogs......they wernt. they were bred to bring BULLS down! hence the name, and then the humans saw they are strong so put bets on them fighting.....same as cocks, and stalions in other countrys! its insane! 

humans are to blame not the dogs


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> makes sense!
> 
> I want to own no other breed but staffordshire bull terrieres......why.......they match my energy, they match my personality, they are extreemly loyal to their owners, tbh im the type of person who doesnt care much of the public and keep my self to my self, so if they want to cross the road when they see us...thats fine with me! gives me room to relax!
> they are great with kids! every one i know who has young kids, get a staffy. and never have any issues with them!
> ...


Are they talking about banning staffs? :gasp:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

yep, last i read they will be going on DDA act soon, i try not to look to much as i get reared up about it. but I can see it happening........all i can say is they can take my dog from my cold dead body! they aint touching him!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> yep, last i read they will be going on DDA act soon, i try not to look to much as i get reared up about it. but I can see it happening........*all i can say is they can take my dog from my cold dead body! they aint touching him*!


same. 

love staffs, they are the breed for me ,loyal,cheeky and loving, what else could you want  

im waiting on seeing what the new governments stance is, after all it was under conservative rule the DDA came in


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

bobby said:


> Are they talking about banning staffs? :gasp:


 
*Dont forget the laws in england differ to scotland alot of the time everthing i read has said about a ban in england and wales scotland aint been mentioned thats not to say it wont happen mind u,,,, well i will be breaking the law i aint giving up my 3 sooky staffs*


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

kazzy said:


> *Dont forget the laws in england differ to scotland alot of the time everthing i read has said about a ban in england and wales scotland aint been mentioned thats not to say it wont happen mind u,,,, well i will be breaking the law i aint giving up my 3 sooky staffs*


you and me both, and will be the 1st illigal thing i will probably ever be done for!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ami_j said:


> same.
> 
> love staffs, they are the breed for me ,loyal,cheeky and loving, what else could you want
> 
> im waiting on seeing what the new governments stance is, after all it was under conservative rule the DDA came in


exacly, but does that mean, the 1,000's and 1,000's of dogs, crosses and pure, will be pts hopefully the general public come together and make a stand, i really do hope we do! 

tbh any one goes near my dog, its not him they have to worry about!:devil::censor:


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> exacly, but does that mean, the 1,000's and 1,000's of dogs, crosses and pure, will be pts hopefully the general public come together and make a stand, i really do hope we do!
> 
> tbh any one goes near my dog, its not him they have to worry about!:devil::censor:


*very well said*


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

This is so sad 

Poor Sweetie, hope she pulls through


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

To be honest I think banning Staffs is ridiculous as this only punishs the honest and good keepers as the bad ones will either dump the dogs or tak ethem underground and still keep them illegally giving fuel to the anti staff lobby Most proper owners keep their staffs well and dont allow them to cause problems and keep in check any problem behaviours that their pets may have. I think alot of peopel see a Staff or any bullbreed these days and automatically think killer or viscious dog and to be honest probably nine out of ten bull breed dogs are just not like that. I know of only one dog that is a Staffy that is nasty and thats out of maybe 30 STaffs alone I know not to mention the other Bull breeds I know personally and the only reason is like it is because it was trained by its idiot chav owner to behave this way. Enough said.


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> To be honest I think banning Staffs is ridiculous as this only punishs the honest and good keepers as the bad ones will either dump the dogs or tak ethem underground and still keep them illegally giving fuel to the anti staff lobby Most proper owners keep their staffs well and dont allow them to cause problems and keep in check any problem behaviours that their pets may have. I think alot of peopel see a Staff or any bullbreed these days and automatically think killer or viscious dog and to be honest probably nine out of ten bull breed dogs are just not like that. I know of only one dog that is a Staffy that is nasty and thats out of maybe 30 STaffs alone I know not to mention the other Bull breeds I know personally and the only reason is like it is because it was trained by its idiot chav owner to behave this way. Enough said.


:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

That is truly heartbreaking  I hope sweetie makes a full recovery 

I own a pure bred Staffordshire Bull Terrier http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/517765-18-month-old-staffordshire-bull.html
Sorry for pimping pics of him but he so handsome :flrt:
He is 18 Months old and never shown any dog aggression yet fingers crossed, and he loves people so much, 
I have to keep him on the lead at all times because he cannot restrain himself from running and greeting everyone he sees, 
some people are are panick stricken when they see him bounding towards them :whistling2:
It's so funny when I walk him down the street and people do what is called the *Staffy Shuffle* as they hastily cross the road when we approach.
I wouldn't change him for the world, such a fantastic dog.


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Poor poor Girly. I do hope she pulls through and finds a Family that deserves her.xxx

Jingle Bells.


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

Baxtor said:


> That is truly heartbreaking  I hope sweetie makes a full recovery
> 
> I own a pure bred Staffordshire Bull Terrier http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/517765-18-month-old-staffordshire-bull.html
> Sorry for pimping pics of him but he so handsome :flrt:
> ...


 
*kane is very handsome and i wouldnt say no to a staffy cuddle off him:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Baxtor said:


> That is truly heartbreaking  I hope sweetie makes a full recovery
> 
> I own a pure bred Staffordshire Bull Terrier http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s/517765-18-month-old-staffordshire-bull.html
> Sorry for pimping pics of him but he so handsome :flrt:
> ...


I dont blam you at all for pimping his pics he is gorgeous and a lovely example of the breed a and I wan t to come and steal him lol (joking he is far to active for me) but I do think he is lovely and would love ot have a staffy cuddle off him and maybe a good game of fetch lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I think it's disgusting that we are still talking about banning more dogs?
Surely we can all see that banning dogs doesn't help anyone?

Ridiculous.....

I don't have a Staffie but if I did I would happily defend my dog with force....


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

id love to have a pitbull but not for the reasons people might think i believe they make good pets if treated right like any dog


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> id love to have a pitbull but not for the reasons people might think i believe they make good pets if treated right like any dog


I still think there should be an exam or classes for anyone to own a dog...

I am completely against banning specific breeds....


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> I still think there should be an exam or classes for anyone to own a dog...
> 
> I am completely against banning specific breeds....


thats the thing american pitbulls are not banned completely


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

I love all the bull terrier types, my 1st choice of dog was an english bull but hubby thinks they are ugly so we have some how spent the last 13 years with greyhounds :gasp: (fab dogs also but a far cry from an english bull haha)

Only thing i dislike about staffies is that daft bloody racket they make, like a demented seal :censor:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> thats the thing american pitbulls are not banned completely


:hmm:

I'm pretty sure they are....

You can still have one if its licensed blah blah blah....

You still need to admit to a crime first and you will usually be prosecuted....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lyn22 said:


> I love all the bull terrier types, my 1st choice of dog was an english bull but hubby thinks they are ugly so we have some how spent the last 13 years with greyhounds :gasp: (fab dogs also but a far cry from an english bull haha)
> 
> Only thing i dislike about staffies is that daft bloody racket they make, like a demented seal :censor:


I have a greyhound :2thumb:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> :hmm:
> 
> I'm pretty sure they are....
> 
> ...


not going into it again you can keep them with the right paperwork etc


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> not going into it again you can keep them with the right paperwork etc


How do you get the paperwork in place before you get the dog? :hmm:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> How do you get the paperwork in place before you get the dog? :hmm:


have you watched the program animal 24/7 in one show it was about pitbulls it clearly states in the show how to go about it


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> have you watched the program animal 24/7 in one show it was about pitbulls it clearly states in the show how to go about it


So can you import them?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> So can you import them?


no if they are already in the country then you can


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> no if they are already in the country then you can


:hmm:

How can that be?
You'd have to admit you have one to get the licence?

Do you have one?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> :hmm:
> 
> How can that be?
> You'd have to admit you have one to get the licence?
> ...


no i dont have one the people that sell them will have the licence


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> no i dont have one the people that sell them will have the licence


So it would work abit like registration documents for a car?

Are there any decent breeders left now?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

kingball said:


> not going into it again you can keep them with the right paperwork etc


to get a dog onto the register, you first have to be charged with having a dangerous dog...then you have to go to court, have the dog go through countless tests and theres the great possibility the dog will be destroyed...if it is put on the register it must be chipped, tattoed, neutered, muzzled and on a lead at ALL times when in a public place. you cannot breed from, give or sell the dog. and american pit bull terriers cant be imported legally they wouldnt let one in the country. most "pit bulls" in the country dont have an ounce of american pitbull terrier blood in them , but its down to how they look, not breed anyway...but sorry your missinformed you might want to read The Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 and the Amendment made in 1997


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

ami_j said:


> to get a dog onto the register, you first have to be charged with having a dangerous dog...then you have to go to court, have the dog go through countless tests and theres the great possibility the dog will be destroyed...if it is put on the register it must be chipped, tattoed, neutered, muzzled and on a lead at ALL times when in a public place. you cannot breed from, give or sell the dog. and american pit bull terriers cant be imported legally they wouldnt let one in the country. most "pit bulls" in the country dont have an ounce of american pitbull terrier blood in them , but its down to how they look, not breed anyway...but sorry your missinformed you might want to read The Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 and the Amendment made in 1997


all of what you have said is what i have told people on here before they dont listen


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> So it would work abit like registration documents for a car?
> 
> Are there any decent breeders left now?


breeders of pitbulls i dont think will be found all the dogs you will find will be adults


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

kingball said:


> all of what you have said is what i have told people on here before they dont listen


well how is that when your talking about breeders? and selling them
dogs on the amended list cant be SOLD or GIFTED.

alot of dogs arent even lucky enough to get onto the list, they die of diesease in police kennels, or get aggresive through neglect. some of the dogs that get onto the list , are pts because of the effects being in the police kennels has had on them


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

by the way im not missinformed i have personally seen the procedure my mate had to go though in order to get one


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> well how is that when your talking about breeders? and selling them
> dogs on the amended list cant be SOLD or GIFTED.
> 
> alot of dogs arent even lucky enough to get onto the list, they die of diesease in police kennels, or get aggresive through neglect. some of the dogs that get onto the list , are pts because of the effects being in the police kennels has had on them


i thought as much mate, was seeing how much info he had...

I am well aware that you can't sell or give away a licensed dog.....


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

im not going to continue with this thread is doing my head in i know im right : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> im not going to continue with this thread is doing my head in i know im right : victory:


:lol2:

You're wrong dude, read my first couple of posts on the matter : victory:

You have to admit to an offence and surrender your dog, if you get the dog back it's usually a different dog anyway.....


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> You're wrong dude, read my first couple of posts on the matter : victory:
> 
> You have to admit to an offence and surrender your dog, if you get the dog back it's usually a different dog anyway.....


im not going to bother to continue with this like i said


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> i thought as much mate, was seeing how much info he had...
> 
> I am well aware that you can't sell or give away a licensed dog.....


aye , i think theres a lot of misinformation about it. would be interested to know how many "pitbulls" that people have , are any part american pit bull terrier , or if they are crosses bred to look like it...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kingball said:


> im not going to bother to continue with this like i said


You still here?



ami_j said:


> aye , i think theres a lot of misinformation about it. would be interested to know how many "pitbulls" that people have , are any part american pit bull terrier , or if they are crosses bred to look like it...


Yup, Labrador Staffy crosses :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> You still here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Labrador Staffy crosses :lol2:


aye , scary that even pedigree , with papers staffys have been seized


kingball - your not 100% wrong  its just your mention of breeders and sales that has baffled me , as thats not allowed as the law standsh


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> aye , scary that even pedigree , with papers staffys have been seized
> 
> 
> kingball - your not 100% wrong  its just your mention of breeders and sales that has baffled me , as thats not allowed as the law standsh


Yeah I heard about that, can't believe they can destroy a Staff just for looking a bit pit


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> Yeah I heard about that, can't believe they can destroy a Staff just for looking a bit pit


60% of the characteristics that are on the list , is all they have to meet from what i have heard. and so called experts can take a four hour course.....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> 60% of the characteristics that are on the list , is all they have to meet from what i have heard. and so called experts can take a four hour course.....


Bit of a joke really, pretty sure all staffs would meet 60%.....


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> Bit of a joke really, pretty sure all staffs would meet 60%.....


its a total joke...i think that dogs should be protected from people who want them to look tough or as weapons ,but DDA was thrown together badly , and just means the ppl who want them for this reason get them anyway, if they are seized they dont care, they can just get another. its the people who operate within the law and happen to get a dog who looks "wrong" that suffer


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> its a total joke...i think that dogs should be protected from people who want them to look tough or as weapons ,but DDA was thrown together badly , and just means the ppl who want them for this reason get them anyway, if they are seized they dont care, they can just get another. its the people who operate within the law and happen to get a dog who looks "wrong" that suffer


 
Very true Ami_j but think this thread has gone a bit off topic in a way. I started it to show a different side to these dogs I know so other dogs are destroyed just becouse they look like ABTs. In my opinion not every one of these breeds should be treated in this fashion. I think each dog should be treated indiviually but they never will, almost anyone who sees anything that looks remotely like an ABT in public panics. They avoid it like the plague some evening running in the opposite direction then report it to the police and then the fun, begins the poor dog is confiscated put in kennels and a perfectly normal dog is put through all these tests and said to be dangerous and pts. Hell we would not act the way we do normally if we found ourselves in a strange place without our loved ones put through all these weird tests with no idea what you have done wrong.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Very true Ami_j but think this thread has gone a bit off topic in a way. I started it to show a different side to these dogs I know so other dogs are destroyed just becouse they look like ABTs. In my opinion not every one of these breeds should be treated in this fashion. I think each dog should be treated indiviually but they never will, almost anyone who sees anything that looks remotely like an ABT in public panics. They avoid it like the plague some evening running in the opposite direction then report it to the police and then the fun, begins the poor dog is confiscated put in kennels and a perfectly normal dog is put through all these tests and said to be dangerous and pts. Hell we would not act the way we do normally if we found ourselves in a strange place without our loved ones put through all these weird tests with no idea what you have done wrong.


aye its gone offtopic, i apologise for my part in that, im pretty passionate about the issue :blush: sweetie is gorgeous i hope she pulls through


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> aye its gone offtopic, i apologise for my part in that, im pretty passionate about the issue :blush: sweetie is gorgeous i hope she pulls through


Please dont think I was having a go I wasn't I liked your quote at the end hence why I used it but it wasn't meant in any bad way. I too am passionate about this issue and I dont even own a staffy or any other bull breed but I know so many including Abts that are descriminated against just for being an ABT and everyone just seems to tar all of them with the same brush theyare viscious killers when infact they are not. I love ABTs and most Staffies and bull breeds in general but think they get alot of bad press due to a small groups actions with them. I mean here is a example of just one dog who is a pitbull breed action whenever she sees a child or stranger she literally falls to the floor onto her belly and crawls along till she reaches her target then she rolls onto her back with her legs in th air to have her belly rubbed. Such a dangerous viscious dog I mean she would really tear someone apart wouldn't she lol. Even when she sees my two dogs she crawls along so she is at their hieght and not intimidated by her. In the years I have known her I have never seen her show any aggresion to anyone but still she has to be muzzled in public etc just because of her breed seems such a shame


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Please dont think I was having a go I wasn't I liked your quote at the end hence why I used it but it wasn't meant in any bad way. I too am passionate about this issue and I dont even own a staffy or any other bull breed but I know so many including Abts that are descriminated against just for being an ABT and everyone just seems to tar all of them with the same brush theyare viscious killers when infact they are not. I love ABTs and most Staffies and bull breeds in general but think they get alot of bad press due to a small groups actions with them. I mean here is a example of just one dog who is a pitbull breed action whenever she sees a child or stranger she literally falls to the floor onto her belly and crawls along till she reaches her target then she rolls onto her back with her legs in th air to have her belly rubbed. Such a dangerous viscious dog I mean she would really tear someone apart wouldn't she lol. Even when she sees my two dogs she crawls along so she is at their hieght and not intimidated by her. In the years I have known her I have never seen her show any aggresion to anyone but still she has to be muzzled in public etc just because of her breed seems such a shame


no i know you werent  its a "joke" with my mum when we see a staffy on the telly , and its doing the normal staffy "love me" action i go ...oh look so vicious...we both love staffys


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> no i know you werent  its a "joke" with my mum when we see a staffy on the telly , and its doing the normal staffy "love me" action i go ...oh look so vicious...we both love staffys


 
Ahh i know that look so well lol my step father has one that does it too and she is so sweet its such a shame they are descriminated against


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Ahh i know that look so well lol my step father has one that does it too and she is so sweet its such a shame they are descriminated against


ive been blessed for the last 13 years with a nearly 14 year old staffy cross


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

that's a long time...

I lost my first dog at 11 last year, it's as bad as loosing a person 

She walked 5 miles the day before she died


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> that's a long time...
> 
> I lost my first dog at 11 last year, it's as bad as loosing a person
> 
> She walked 5 miles the day before she died


it is bobby, his 14th sometime next month (dont know the exact date) and knowing each day is counting down to him not being here....

anyway thats me off subject again


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ami_j said:


> ive been blessed for the last 13 years with a nearly 14 year old staffy cross


That is a good age I have a poodle and a poodle x yorkie both of which are 10 years If I werent in a wheelchair I would rescue a staffy once these two are passed butI know how they are and so as much as love them I know my home is unsuitable for such an active breed


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> it is bobby, his 14th sometime next month (dont know the exact date) and knowing each day is counting down to him not being here....
> 
> anyway thats me off subject again


You ever lost one before?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> That is a good age I have a poodle and a poodle x yorkie both of which are 10 years If I werent in a wheelchair I would rescue a staffy once these two are passed butI know how they are and so as much as love them I know my home is unsuitable for such an active breed


They do have alot of energy :lol2:

I've never actually lived with one so I don't know if an older one would be suitable?

I have a greyhound and would highly recommend one if you can't get out all day, mine can sleep for about 16 hours :lol2:

If you haven't already you should look into it : victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> You ever lost one before?


not a dog no..im dreading it, i bawl my eyes out when my rats die...they are pets i am close to and interact with but they arent in my life as long


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> not a dog no..im dreading it, i bawl my eyes out when my rats die...they are pets i am close to and interact with but they arent in my life as long


I would say it's not that bad but it is 

I have another dog now and I still think about her all the time...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> I would say it's not that bad but it is
> 
> I have another dog now and I still think about her all the time...


i was very sad when my mates dog was pts the other week aged 15
but here is me wishing his life away , just got to make the best of the time they have


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> i was very sad when my mates dog was pts the other week aged 15
> but here is me wishing his life away , just got to make the best of the time they have


Definitely


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> Definitely


he is showing little sign of slowing down lol

and this must be my last post off topic lol ive hikacked wayyyy too much


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ami_j said:


> aye , i think theres a lot of misinformation about it. would be interested to know how many "pitbulls" that people have , are any part american pit bull terrier , or if they are crosses bred to look like it...


So wrong u dont need to be charged and can get a license for a pitbull I no people who have! U don't no s,,t seriously!!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> he is showing little sign of slowing down lol
> 
> and this must be my last post off topic lol ive hikacked wayyyy too much


Yup, just enjoy him while he's here : victory:

Sorry OP :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> So wrong u dont need to be charged and can get a license for a pitbull I no people who have! U don't no s,,t seriously!!!


Could you find some information to back that up mate?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> They do have alot of energy :lol2:
> 
> I've never actually lived with one so I don't know if an older one would be suitable?
> 
> ...


If only I didnt have small furries lol I would seriously think about it but they are known for their natural hunting instincts and having a brain damaged cat and a very annoying kitten lol that would still be around when my two pass I dont think it would be fair on the greyhound.

On the other subject lossing a best friend is never easy and I broke my heart when i lost my last one a rescue yorkie 11 years ago IT was boxing day and I had lost my little sister just over amonth before hand and it still feels like yesterday, she was 11 and I had rescued her four years prior and was only given a 30% chance of her surviving she was in that bad condition but I peservered and she made a good recovery and gave me four wonderful years. I dont think you can ever prepare for the feeling of loss when it cmes to dogs cats rats or any pets that you spend quality time with and when they ps you jsut have to take it one day at a ime as it never gets easier with time or the amount of pets you have


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> So wrong u dont need to be charged and can get a license for a pitbull I no people who have! U don't no s,,t seriously!!!


seems like its you that doesnt know what your on about...actually READ both the Dangerous Dogs Act and the Amendment


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I know some people get greyhounds with cats but mine couldn't be trusted....

Yeah, think it was harder because I had her from such a young age, was really hard, worst thing about pets :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ring defra basically if u called them and said I have a dog I think may be a pitbull I never knew when u bought it, they would tell u to register the dog have it neuter and muzzled when in public no criminal charge call em yourself I no people who have done this! U don't need to give them details just call national helpline and query yourself.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Ring defra basically if u called them and said I have a dog I think may be a pitbull I never knew when u bought it, they would tell u to register the dog have it neuter and muzzled when in public no criminal charge call em yourself I no people who have done this! U don't need to give them details just call national helpline and query yourself.


off the defra website

"
*Types of banned dogs*

The Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 bans the ownership, breeding, sale and exchange, and advertising for sale of the following ‘types’ of fighting dogs:


pit bull terriers
the Japanese Tosa
the Dogo Argentino
the Fila Brasileiro
 

The Act deliberately uses the word ‘type’ as the law does not only apply to ‘pure’ breeds. Types are defined by the physical and behavioural characteristics of the prohibited dog.
Descriptions of the main characteristics of the four prohibited dogs are given by Defra in its leaflet ‘Types of dog prohibited in Great Britain’. *An assessment of the physical characteristics of a dog is made by a court on a case-by-case basis. The leaflet also explains exemptions to the Act.*
*The maximum penalty for illegal possession of a prohibited dog is a fine of £5,000 and/or six months imprisonment*."


an assessment made...therefore you cant get onto the amended list without having the dog
owning the dog in the first place- you have broken the law for owning a banned type...


you have to own the dog for it to be evaluated for possible admission onth the list and owning the dog means you have broken the law so you would be charge

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Nl1/Newsroom/PublicSafety/DG_065385?cids=Yahoo_PPC&cre=PublicSafety


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> off the defra website
> 
> "
> *Types of banned dogs*
> ...


I'm sure he'll find a way to argue :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

bbc news website 
*ARE THE LAWS ADEQUATE?*


The Dangerous Dogs Act has proved to be controversial, after having been quickly introduced following a series of attacks by dogs. 

The act states that anyone who owns a "type of dog known as a pit bull terrier" must have it neutered, and keep it muzzled and on a lead in public. 








*If they are properly trained, however, they're no more likely to bite you than a Jack Russell*










Chris Laurence, 
Dogs Trust




The wording has led to many discussions in courts about what exact type a particular dog is. 
Although the act covers any dog which is out of control, it only applies if the animal is in a public place or somewhere it is not allowed to be.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

bobby said:


> I'm sure he'll find a way to argue :lol2:


 
u still no absolutley nothing im sure uve never even seen pitbull seriously stop waffling i no people who have registerd there dogs!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> I'm sure he'll find a way to argue :lol2:


prob


jaykickboxer said:


> bbc news website
> *ARE THE LAWS ADEQUATE?*
> 
> 
> ...


i kno this...hence my site in my sig is No to bsl...not no to big nasty pitbulls ...

i WANT the law to change but THAT is the law as it stands


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

and a little quote from the defra site

*Dangerous dogs*

*Dogs bred for fighting, such as pit bull terriers, must be kept on a lead by someone who is sixteen or over and muzzled in public. *No-one may keep these breeds without registering them with the police. 

please ring and ask before u waffle assuming u no something!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> u still no absolutley nothing im sure uve never even seen pitbull seriously stop waffling i no people who have registerd there dogs!


id be suprised if you have tbh, the percentage of true american pit bull terriers in the country is small.though pitbulls , being a type , im sure everyone has met two or three if not more


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

loads of my friends own true american pitbull terriers and london is riff with both pitbulls and american pitbulls to be fair almost 20breeds could be classed as a pits as the discription just a fighting dog of certain type in that case my dogs a pit although i got papers that say otherwise!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> and a little quote from the defra site
> 
> *Dangerous dogs*
> 
> ...


oh dear, am i abusing you? no 
yes once registered they have to be muzzled and on alead,while in the care of someone over 16 in public, neutered, chipped, tattoed and insured...but to get to that stage the dog is seized and the owner goes through court, the dog is put through tests and many are psychologically damaged by being taken away from their families. 
i find it amusing , having read section one and the amendmant many times to be told i ASSUME i know something
check the link in my sig , you might just learn something


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

anyways heres my awesome little pup


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> loads of my friends own true american pitbull terriers and london is riff with both pitbulls and american pitbulls to be fair almost 20breeds could be classed as a pits as the discription just a fighting dog of certain type in that case my dogs a pit although i got papers that say otherwise!


exactly...alot of breeds can be classed as type , this is the problem...
papers dont mean jack, people have had purebred staffies with papers taken away


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ami_j said:


> exactly...alot of breeds can be classed as type , this is the problem...
> papers dont mean jack, people have had purebred staffies with papers taken away...


.... and destroyed....


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

its not that strict tho otherwise amecan bulldogs,irish staffs, staffs,english bull terriers olde tymes and almost any mix breed containing these would be confiscated u would most defantly get a staff bk if u had papers and its temparment was ok!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> .... and destroyed....


yup  i could again post the link of some of the dogs that have died due to this silly law , but i could do without feeling sad tonight


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Jay your dogs a little cracker mate, great wee face :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> its not that strict tho otherwise amecan bulldogs,irish staffs, staffs,english bull terriers olde tymes and almost any mix breed containing these would be confiscated u would most defantly get a staff bk if u had papers and its temparment was ok!


no you wouldnt 
Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook
No To BSL - Bruce's Story
look here!
i dont think you realise the harshness of what happens, dogs die in kennels, they pine, it damages them psychologically. watches bruces video


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> anyways heres my awesome little pup
> 
> image


hes gorgeous , looks a chunky chap i dont think i would want to be carrying him lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry to get this back on Sweetie lol; but found this and thought i'd share it with you it's a little update of how she's doing

Update on Sweetie - Pit bull that was attacked by 4 other dogs

Update on Sweetie - Pit bull that was attacked by 4 other dogs

had a quick check through the posts and i didn't notice anyone else mentioning but im tired so sorry if it's already been posted


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

nice to get back on track!! :whistling2:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> anyways heres my awesome little pup
> 
> image


he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

RockRomantic said:


> sorry to get this back on Sweetie lol; but found this and thought i'd share it with you it's a little update of how she's doing
> 
> Update on Sweetie - Pit bull that was attacked by 4 other dogs
> 
> ...


 
THankyou RockRomantic for posting that link I have been trying to find an update on her condition but had no luck I am so pleased to se she is doing so well after all she has been through and I just hope she keeps continuing upon this track.

To those of you on here that are debating the DDA I know it is a very heated subject and causes alot of debate but please can we keep this thread to the subject at hand and thats poor Sweetie, please dont take any offence at this but it seems that the topic of the thread is being lost along the way. 
THe reason I posted this in the first place was to show pitbulls in a different light than what they usually areand not to begin another useless arguement in which no real headway is ever made.
Thank you
SAm


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> and a little quote from the defra site
> 
> *Dangerous dogs*
> 
> ...


 
You are living in the past. This applied when the law came in in 1991 - rather than going out and killing all of the banned breeds, steps were taken to prevent the breeds from being bred in the UK, hence the need for them to be spayed/neutered, and their sale/gifting banned. What you have not mentioned anywhere in your posts is that the Act also made the importation of them illegal.
So, the parts you have quoted were relevant back when the DDA first came in.
All dogs deemed to be of a banned type now are illegal.
You cannot have a licence to keep them - the process is that the dog is seized, you are charged with owning a prohibited breed/type, and you the owner must apply to the Court to have your dog placed on teh Exemption Register, which can only be done by persuading the Court that the dog is of a good nature. IF this is agreed, then the dog must be neutered/spayed, muzzled and on a lead at all times in public and cannot be sold or given to anyone else.
The entire process of the DDA was designed to allow those who owned the dogs to keep them until they died, with the ban on breeding and simporting this would mean that the "breed" would die out in the UK. So by very definition, these dogs are now illegal to own. 
If you could buy them from a breeder under licence, then breeding them wouldn't be illegal, would it? And people wouldn't be smuggling them in from Ireland either!


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

poor baby girl.....well i know not many people can see it from my point of view but i don't believe there are any bad dogs, just bad owners...it IS true that of course certain dog breeds are prone to different temprements but if trained properly from birth then any good training can over rule the traits....i just can't stand it when parents make their kids really afraid of dogs...i mean yeah it's smart to warn your kids not to stroke or approach strange dogs but COME ON!!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

chelbop said:


> poor baby girl.....well i know not many people can see it from my point of view but i don't believe there are any bad dogs, just bad owners...it IS true that of course certain dog breeds are prone to different temprements but if trained properly from birth then any good training can over rule the traits....i just can't stand it when parents make their kids really afraid of dogs...i mean yeah it's smart to warn your kids not to stroke or approach strange dogs but COME ON!!


 
I totally agree with you chelbop I was watching Itsme or the dog USA the other night and on there were two rescue APTs ys they had a few problems (destroyed the home when left)but they were both great with humans. THe bitch Heston had a female to female aggression as well but this was clamed down within the two weeks that the behaviourist worked with them and she used no harsh techniques at all jut reward and patienc. THE program was inciteful into the breed and their original purpose before as the behaviourist put it some stupid and despicable humans chose to breed them for fighting to make money. 
I have said since the start of this thread that if it werent for thse individuals APTs wold not have the reputation they have now and would still be known as nanny dogs whose loyalty an courage was faultless. 
I just hope that poor Sweetie continues to make a full recovery and finds the caring home she deserves


----------



## chelbop (Jan 27, 2009)

it's just a shame that these "natural traits" exist.....when really they've been disclosed through bad lazy breeding....but the more people that are aware "there are no bad dogs, just bad owners" well, then i guess it would make people think twice before disciplinning their dog, such as me with my dog last week....he NEVER chews anything, he chewed my headphones....but i'd been listeing to my ipod whilst eating some nummy biscuits....my fault they had sugary bits on them...he shouldn't have chewed them, cure, but i encouraged it. Just as, when we are walking our dog on the lead and we see another dog walking along OFF lead, i always find myself muttering something. cannot help it, but alotta dogs by me just stroll past and dont bother with us and neither does my dog..but you cant help thinking.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

chelbop said:


> it's just a shame that these "natural traits" exist.....when really they've been disclosed through bad lazy breeding....but the more people that are aware "there are no bad dogs, just bad owners" well, then i guess it would make people think twice before disciplinning their dog, such as me with my dog last week....he NEVER chews anything, he chewed my headphones....but i'd been listeing to my ipod whilst eating some nummy biscuits....my fault they had sugary bits on them...he shouldn't have chewed them, cure, but i encouraged it. Just as, when we are walking our dog on the lead and we see another dog walking along OFF lead, i always find myself muttering something. cannot help it, but alotta dogs by me just stroll past and dont bother with us and neither does my dog..but you cant help thinking.


What are you talking about?

If you leave your dinner out do you expect the dog to eat it?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

chelbop said:


> it's just a shame that these "natural traits" exist.....when really they've been disclosed through bad lazy breeding....but the more people that are aware "there are no bad dogs, just bad owners" well, then i guess it would make people think twice before disciplinning their dog, such as me with my dog last week....he NEVER chews anything, he chewed my headphones....but i'd been listeing to my ipod whilst eating some nummy biscuits....my fault they had sugary bits on them...he shouldn't have chewed them, cure, but i encouraged it. Just as, when we are walking our dog on the lead and we see another dog walking along OFF lead, i always find myself muttering something. cannot help it, but alotta dogs by me just stroll past and dont bother with us and neither does my dog..but you cant help thinking.


I know what you mean I admit I do walk one of my dogs offlead but she doesnt take any notice of anyone whilst we are out and just walks with me My other dog is far to bouncey and boisterous to be walked off lead and just wants to make friends with every dog he sees but of course it just isnt possible.
As for the bad owner and dog traits that arent desirable I must admit that ther do seem to be certain peopel out there who will purposely breed these traits into dogs for their own ends It has happened to so many breeds that were not dangerous at first but now they have had it inbred int othem but even then with proper training and socialisation these dogs can be trained away from these habits and become loving and gentle pets


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*im glad sweetie is doing not bad, id just like to say has anyone watched pitbulls and parolees its a really good programme portraying pitbulls in a positive way its on animal planet*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

kazzy said:


> *im glad sweetie is doing not bad, id just like to say has anyone watched pitbulls and parolees its a really good programme portraying pitbulls in a positive way its on animal planet*


 No I have heard about it and I know that over in the USA they use them as police dogs as they are easier to train and more loyal than GSDs Adn as I say I have seen them on Its me or the dog the other day too and it shows that these supposed killers are not what they are made out to be.
With most things it is us a shuman beings that have caused the problems for these dogs by breeding them to be fighters etc but those who love the true breed know they are not truly like this and hopefully it will soon come to light of those in power that banning the breed is not going to stop these A***holes from doing this and that is the deed and not the breed that need to be punished


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> No I have heard about it and I know that over in the USA they use them as police dogs as they are easier to train and more loyal than GSDs Adn as I say I have seen them on Its me or the dog the other day too and it shows that these supposed killers are not what they are made out to be.
> With most things it is us a shuman beings that have caused the problems for these dogs by breeding them to be fighters etc but those who love the true breed know they are not truly like this and hopefully it will soon come to light of those in power that banning the breed is not going to stop these A***holes from doing this and that is the deed and not the breed that need to be punished


Not true as far as I'm aware, although I'm sure some South American forces still use them?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> Not true as far as I'm aware, although I'm sure some South American forces still use them?


The police do use them hun as well as some security forces #I have a friend who has the page that tells you all about it but I cant find the link as I would post it for you as it is really interesting. The site was only updated a few weeks ago too so I kow it is current will try to find it again or get intouch with my mate to get him to send me it again


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> The police do use them hun as well as some security forces #I have a friend who has the page that tells you all about it but I cant find the link as I would post it for you as it is really interesting. The site was only updated a few weeks ago too so I kow it is current will try to find it again or get intouch with my mate to get him to send me it again


If its true I'll be well chuffed, great to use in arguments against the antis :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> If its true I'll be well chuffed, great to use in arguments against the antis :whistling2:


SEriously It is true I will try to locate the link for you but I had to reformat m lappy this morning so have lost alot of stuff from it. They use them as they are so loyal and easier to train than GSDs and they use them as drug dogs too as they have such sensitive noses. They even had a peice on their a coupleof months back about one of the dogs that had given its life in the call of duty saving its handler from being shot.I broke my heart when I read it ence why I say it is the A***holes thathave given this breed such a bad name not the true breeders and lovers of this breed


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> SEriously It is true I will try to locate the link for you but I had to reformat m lappy this morning so have lost alot of stuff from it. They use them as they are so loyal and easier to train than GSDs and they use them as drug dogs too as they have such sensitive noses. They even had a peice on their a coupleof months back about one of the dogs that had given its life in the call of duty saving its handler from being shot.I broke my heart when I read it ence why I say it is the A***holes thathave given this breed such a bad name not the true breeders and lovers of this breed


I should add at this point that i don't believe in bad dogs :lol2:

I believe you too BTW :2thumb:
Just wont be quoting you until I see some info


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> I should add at this point that i don't believe in bad dogs :lol2:
> 
> I believe you too BTW :2thumb:
> Just wont be quoting you until I see some info


Oh i know hun I can see from your posts you are not against the dogs at all and I fully understand why you need the link As soon as i can get hold of my mate I will get it off him as I know it willhelp in the fight for these dogs

This site also gives info on ABTs used as police dogs lawdogsusa.org


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Oh i know hun I can see from your posts you are not against the dogs at all and I fully understand why you need the link As soon as i can get hold of my mate I will get it off him as I know it willhelp in the fight for these dogs


Cool 

Yeah, I love all dogs


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

please see my edit to my last post as it has one of the sites on it and the info is reasonably up todate and how the dogs are still being used


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> please see my edit to my last post as it has one of the sites on it and the info is reasonably up todate and how the dogs are still being used


I missed that :gasp:

Great to see them being used :2thumb:


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> No I have heard about it and I know that over in the USA they use them as police dogs as they are easier to train and more loyal than GSDs Adn as I say I have seen them on Its me or the dog the other day too and it shows that these supposed killers are not what they are made out to be.
> With most things it is us a shuman beings that have caused the problems for these dogs by breeding them to be fighters etc but those who love the true breed know they are not truly like this and hopefully it will soon come to light of those in power that banning the breed is not going to stop these A***holes from doing this and that is the deed and not the breed that need to be punished


*i would say look out for it its brilliant im hooked i record it to make sure i dont miss it lol*


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

bobby said:


> I should add at this point that i don't believe in bad dogs :lol2:
> 
> I believe you too BTW :2thumb:
> Just wont be quoting you until I see some info


*im with you on that one bobby no bad dogs,,,,, just bad owners i think*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kazzy said:


> *im with you on that one bobby no bad dogs,,,,, just bad owners i think*


Yup, I had the pleasure of meeting the biggest Rottie I've ever seen, anywhere....

He was unfortunately the most agro dog I ever met too, insane at first, I had him 6 weeks and by the end I could take a bone away and he even lay on his back for a belly rub 

He was a very large entire male that hadn't been treated very well....

He also had "previous" with other dogs.....

They're all nice somewhere in there


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> Yup, I had the pleasure of meeting the biggest Rottie I've ever seen, anywhere....
> 
> He was unfortunately the most agro dog I ever met too, insane at first, I had him 6 weeks and by the end I could take a bone away and he even lay on his back for a belly rub
> 
> ...


So very true any dog givent he right amount of kindness and training and socialisation can be loving and kind It may take time but inside every supposed killer there is a big softie who is scared and frightened and just wants to be loved you just have to find the way int their hearts and minds


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> So very true any dog givent he right amount of kindness and training and socialisation can be loving and kind It may take time but inside every supposed killer there is a big softie who is scared and frightened and just wants to be loved you just have to find the way int their hearts and minds


Yup, i have never dealt with an aggressive bitch (opposite of humans :whistling2 but I find the males just want someone who isn't going to hurt them and someone unquestionably in charge


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*there are gonna be some breeds of dogs who are never gonna be classed as easy dogs to bring up and i have 3 staffys so i know peoples reactions ( majority negative) but my babys win them over and i wouldnt be without any of them*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

kazzy said:


> *there are gonna be some breeds of dogs who are never gonna be classed as easy dogs to bring up and i have 3 staffys so i know peoples reactions ( majority negative) but my babys win them over and i wouldnt be without any of them*


Yeah, just because you need to know what you're doing doesn't make them bad.....

I would like to see compulsory exams or classes being brought in...
I'd go as far as teaching it in schools, we do sex, relationships, healthy eating, pier pressure, alcohol, drugs etc.

Why not a bit of dog psychology, be it would stop a few idiots being bitten....


My mum would be a good candidate, still thinks all dogs are like ours :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> Yeah, just because you need to know what you're doing doesn't make them bad.....
> 
> I would like to see compulsory exams or classes being brought in...
> I'd go as far as teaching it in schools, we do sex, relationships, healthy eating, pier pressure, alcohol, drugs etc.
> ...


If only they would but thing is despite teaching children the right and wrong way to do things they will still listen to their peers and do what they think they will so it wont solve the problem completely. I have come across so many supposedly viscious nasty dogs that I have been warned not to go near etc as they will bite including my sisters husky and yet I have yet to be bitten by one of these dogs.
One of my own dogs is a rescue taken from someone who I watched kick across a 15 foot kitchen floor with a steel toe capped boot at 16 weeks old rupturing one of the discs in his spine. Suffice to say he didnt stay there but came straight home with me and the person was prosecuted for it, this is a dog that could of been very viscious and for good reason after beign treated so badly and yet with tlc and understanding he is safe with anyone including 8 week old babies who have grabbed his ears etc and never even shown his teeth. Yes certain breeds need to be treated firmly and trained properly but as we have all said with th right type of understanding all dogs can be sweet kind and gentle


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> If only they would but thing is despite teaching children the right and wrong way to do things they will still listen to their peers and do what they think they will so it wont solve the problem completely. I have come across so many supposedly viscious nasty dogs that I have been warned not to go near etc as they will bite including my sisters husky and yet I have yet to be bitten by one of these dogs.
> One of my own dogs is a rescue taken from someone who I watched kick across a 15 foot kitchen floor with a steel toe capped boot at 16 weeks old rupturing one of the discs in his spine. Suffice to say he didnt stay there but came straight home with me and the person was prosecuted for it, this is a dog that could of been very viscious and for good reason after beign treated so badly and yet with tlc and understanding he is safe with anyone including 8 week old babies who have grabbed his ears etc and never even shown his teeth. Yes certain breeds need to be treated firmly and trained properly but as we have all said with th right type of understanding all dogs can be sweet kind and gentle


Hate to hear stuff like that 

Yeah,after meeting a few "vicious" dogs I'm fairly confident I could get any dog to find it's place in my home 

They're all the same, just a little different


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> Hate to hear stuff like that
> 
> Yeah,after meeting a few "vicious" dogs I'm fairly confident I could get any dog to find it's place in my home
> 
> They're all the same, just a little different


Yep same here all they need is a litle tlc 
My sisters husky bitch Kia is food and possesion aggresive and is muzzled when her oh goes to work for the sake of the kids just incase as there are two under fives in the home. Everyone is wary of Kia except me I show no fear just understanding to the extent that she came to me yesterday and sat her head in my hand so I would make a fuss of her whilst I was making icecreams for approx 8 ppl. The second one of the others tried it she started to growl, and they pulled away I just looked at her and told her to stop being silly which made her tail wag and she rubbed against me for more fuss this from a dog tha thas badly bitten one person who thought it was ok to shove her out of the way


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

bobby said:


> Hate to hear stuff like that
> 
> Yeah,after meeting a few "vicious" dogs I'm fairly confident I could get any dog to find it's place in my home
> 
> They're all the same, just a little different


*i like to think they have personalitys that make them different*


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Yep same here all they need is a litle tlc
> My sisters husky bitch Kia is food and possesion aggresive and is muzzled when her oh goes to work for the sake of the kids just incase as there are two under fives in the home. Everyone is wary of Kia except me I show no fear just understanding to the extent that she came to me yesterday and sat her head in my hand so I would make a fuss of her whilst I was making icecreams for approx 8 ppl. The second one of the others tried it she started to growl, and they pulled away I just looked at her and told her to stop being silly which made her tail wag and she rubbed against me for more fuss this from a dog tha thas badly bitten one person who thought it was ok to shove her out of the way


Rebel was possessive of his bone the first time I gave him one, just took it away and that was that, you can tell the ones that are bluffing :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bobby said:


> They're all the same, just a little different





kazzy said:


> *i like to think they have personalitys that make them different*


That's what I was trying to say, they all need the same thing though


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> Rebel was possessive of his bone the first time I gave him one, just took it away and that was that, you can tell the ones that are bluffing :lol2:


Unfortunately Kia wasnt just bluff but she soon learned I was not one ot take her nonsense when she was about 6 months old and I looked after her whilst my sister was on holiday. We had a bit of a tussle over her food bowl she didnt want me to take it from the floor to fill it and she wanted it bak on her terms. It may of taken over an hour of me telling her she wasnt getting it till she stopped tryng to bite me but after that she never showed her teeth to me again and I never once raised my hand or anything against her just kept stopping placing her bowl down every time she went for me. She soon realised that I wasnt the same as everyone else or frightened of her and she respected me for it and obviously she still does


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> THer are so many stories of how bad pit bull breeds are but I was on fb and found this and thought I would share. It shows just what they are truly like and shows why they were nicknamed nany dogs for such a long time
> THis article does show some very distressing pictures
> 
> Brutal attack leaves an innocent dog desperately fighting for her life - Warning, Graphic photos
> ...


God damn that breaks my heart to see an animal in such a state, but it is like i tell anyone who ever gasp when i tell them i have two staffies, there are the most loyal and loving breed i have ever had, they love me to bits and love kids even more.the only thing they ever have bit is one of my daughters teddies. Really hope that poor dog pulls through.


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> Unfortunately Kia wasnt just bluff but she soon learned I was not one ot take her nonsense when she was about 6 months old and I looked after her whilst my sister was on holiday. We had a bit of a tussle over her food bowl she didnt want me to take it from the floor to fill it and she wanted it bak on her terms. It may of taken over an hour of me telling her she wasnt getting it till she stopped tryng to bite me but after that she never showed her teeth to me again and I never once raised my hand or anything against her just kept stopping placing her bowl down every time she went for me. She soon realised that I wasnt the same as everyone else or frightened of her and she respected me for it and obviously she still does


*:notworthy::2thumb: most people give in *


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

tommybhoy said:


> God damn that breaks my heart to see an animal in such a state, but it is like i tell anyone who ever gasp when i tell them i have two staffies, there are the most loyal and loving breed i have ever had, they love me to bits and love kids even more.the only thing they ever have bit is one of my daughters teddies. Really hope that poor dog pulls through.


She is doing better there is a post later in the thread that gives an update Not found anthing else since though I have my fingers and toes crossedfor her though


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

kazzy said:


> *:notworthy::2thumb: most people give in *


Lol i know but stubborn is my middle name


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Unfortunately Kia wasnt just bluff but she soon learned I was not one ot take her nonsense when she was about 6 months old and I looked after her whilst my sister was on holiday. We had a bit of a tussle over her food bowl she didnt want me to take it from the floor to fill it and she wanted it bak on her terms. It may of taken over an hour of me telling her she wasnt getting it till she stopped tryng to bite me but after that she never showed her teeth to me again and I never once raised my hand or anything against her just kept stopping placing her bowl down every time she went for me. She soon realised that I wasnt the same as everyone else or frightened of her and she respected me for it and obviously she still does


As below really, most people give in before they get there 
You only really need to assert your authority to that extent once 

It's all about believing you are 100% in control in my opinion, in my mind I can't loose 



kazzy said:


> *:notworthy::2thumb: most people give in *


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

bobby said:


> As below really, most people give in before they get there
> You only really need to assert your authority to that extent once
> 
> It's all about believing you are 100% in control in my opinion, in my mind I can't loose


Exactly and when it comes ot pets I am boss but in the nicest way 
Still time fo rme to go to bed catch you all tomorrow Nite all


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Exactly and when it comes ot pets I am boss but in the nicest way
> Still time fo rme to go to bed catch you all tomorrow Nite all


Yup :2thumb:

Night x


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

sammy1969 said:


> Exactly and when it comes ot pets I am boss but in the nicest way
> Still time fo rme to go to bed catch you all tomorrow Nite all


*night tc and thats me aswell im the boss lol*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Afternoon all have heard Sweetie is doing really well recovering slowly her bills are really high but everyone seems to be helping with donations, She stilhas a way to go but I think she will make a full recovery


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

DDA watch on facebook is a fantastic group to join, they have afew petitions going at the moment as alot of the old ones are null and void due to new goverment (what aload of tut !!but apparently thats the case). 
I know latest update regarding DDA is that goverment have admitted something needs to be done, and have put DEFRA in charge os what changes need to be done to DDA, Dogs trust are also consulting and all are supporting the "deed not breed" approach so fingers crossed. 

DDA watch on facebook are also trying to reach 7200 memebers in 72 hours so plesae get joining


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> DDA watch on facebook is a fantastic group to join, they have afew petitions going at the moment as alot of the old ones are null and void due to new goverment (what aload of tut !!but apparently thats the case).
> I know latest update regarding DDA is that goverment have admitted something needs to be done, and have put DEFRA in charge os what changes need to be done to DDA, Dogs trust are also consulting and all are supporting the "deed not breed" approach so fingers crossed.
> 
> DDA watch on facebook are also trying to reach 7200 memebers in 72 hours so plesae get joining


Yeah i am a member of a few groups on fb about DDA and I beleive this is just one of the ones i have sigend up to I just hope they do sort this legislation as it is stupid to tar all of a breed with the same brush instead of just the bad individuals


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Think I've already joined but I really suck at facebook, can you supply a link? :blush:


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

hope this works Welcome to Facebook! | Facebook


----------



## MrsDeadOutReptiles...x (May 16, 2010)

hey daniel itss kirsty i hackked itt looool :lol2:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont even want to read the article, it would upset me too much. we used to have a pit bull , from the age of 6mths , he was the softest most affectionate dog we ever had. i had just had my daughter and he followed me home 1 day, i knew he belonged to someone because he was well looked after. we tried to find the owners, but no-one ever came to claim him. so after 8 weeks we kept him. i had just had my daughter, she was only a month old, she and the dog grew up together, he always guarded her in her pram. he was a lovely dog. he slept outside her bedroom door. we had another dog , a whippet who he got on great with. not a vicious streak in him. 
like a lot of people have said, its the owners not the dogs.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.examiner.com/dogs-in-nat...oma-almost-taken-down-by-over-zealous-kissing

This is a great story about a the most common type of Pitbull attack on a runner. It is heart warming:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Such a viscious dog lol wish i were over there i would take her in any time i love staffy and pit kisses they are wonderful just hope she finds a great home she deserves it Cant beleive she doesnt have an owner but this article just proves that not all pits are bad as i have often said its not the dog its the owner


----------

